# Spacebank return notice



## JackieD (Sep 27, 2007)

I just received via mail, a spacebank return notice from RCI regarding my Dik deposit.  I emailed Dik and haven't received a response yet.  I paid that back in March and now RCI pulled it from my account.  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## king1 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've never owned Dik, but several of my other SA weeks have been returned for various reasons, and everything eventually worked out OK.  Sometimes it takes an email or two, and some of those resorts are slooow about replies.


----------

